# Now or never



## Barba Roja

Hey,
Can someone please help me to translate the phrase 'Now or Never' into Catala? I am pretty sure it's 'Ara o Mai' but I would like to double check.
Thanks


----------



## Namarne

Hello, 

Yes, of course you're right: _ara o mai_.  
(And my ear agree with avellana's).


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hi,
"Ara o mai" is correct; and maybe "O ara o mai" sounds a bit more natural to my ear.


----------



## Tin

Actually it "should" be _Ara o no mai_ (now or _not ever_=never). But that "no" is normally omitted in most cases.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tin said:


> Actually it "should" be _Ara o no mai_ (now or _not ever_=never). But that "no" is normally omitted in most cases.



Jo crec que no. La doble negació s'empra en la construcció de frases, però no quan dius la paraula a seques. 

L'havies vist algun cop?
Mai (no *no mai*)

*O ara o mai* sona perfecte


----------



## Tin

Lurrezko oinak, en català no existeix la doble negació. Paraules com _mai, cap, res_, etc, no tenen sentit negatiu fins que les negues amb un "no".

En aquests exemples, veuràs clarament que no tenen cap sentit negatiu:
-_Hi has anat mai?_
-_En vols cap? Tens cap problema?_
-_Volies res?_
-_Si mai veus cap ocell verd digue-m'ho._

Aquestes paraules només adquireixen sentit negatiu un cop les acompanyam amb un "no".

-_Hi has anat mai? No, *no* hi he anat *mai*. *Mai no* hi he anat._
-_Vols cap caramel? No, *no* en vull *cap*._
-_Volies res? No, *no* volia *res*._

Funcionen exactament igual que en anglès o en italià.
ever=mai, any=cap, etc.

És molt lògic. La paraula "res", en llatí, significava "cosa". No+res=no cosa=nothing.

El que passa és que, modernament, s'obvien aquests "no" en la majoria de casos, però encara es conserven dialectalment. Queden molts de llocs on encara diuen "no res" o "no mai".


----------



## Lurrezko

Tin, ja t'entenc el que dius i hi estic d'acord. De tota manera, pel que fa a l'expressió d'aquests fil, entenc que la manera habitual i correcta de traduir-la és *o ara o mai*. I pel que fa a l'exemple d'ús que jo he posat, et copio _verbatim_ el punt 023.6.II.3 de la Gramàtica de Badia i Margarit:

3. Ús negatiu absolut: Com ho he anunciat, les paraules cap, ningú, res, enlloc, mai i gens (.......) es tornen negatives quan, en una oració negativa, el verb resta sobreentès de tal manera que la seva omissió implica al mateix temps la de qualssevol pronoms àtons que l'acompanyen. Es tracta d'un tret que apareix en diàlegs, en oracions paral.leles, etc. 
_Plou molt sovint aquí? Mai_


----------



## Tin

Sí, simplement volia afegir aquesta interessant informació al fil. 

Jo sóc dels que pensen, però, que ometre aquestes paraules és un error que li lleva tota la lògica a la llengua.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tin said:


> Sí, simplement volia afegir aquesta interessant informació al fil.
> 
> Jo sóc dels que pensen, però, que ometre aquestes paraules és un error que li lleva tota la lògica a la llengua.



Totalment d'acord en els casos que dones: és a dir, encara que sigui remar contra corrent, trobo que està bé reforçar *mai+no* en sentit negatiu per tal de mantenir el seu sentit positiu (=alguna vegada), un ús que, dit sigui de passada, és una singularitat de la llengua catalana. Però a l'exemple que hi poso, el *no* és del tot innecessari. 

Salut


----------



## Tin

Estic d'acord que, actualment, és innecessari, perquè el fet d'ometre-ho durant tant de temps ha fet que en aquests casos aquestes paraules ja siguin negatives de per si. Però remarc, encara segueix *molt viva* la forma "no res" a moltíssims llocs. També "no mai" i "no cap". 

És a dir, "res" en sentit negatiu està substituint la forma original i encara viva "no res". Hauríem de contribuir a la seva mort definitiva o podríem modificar la normativa per tal de salvar-la i, de pas, recuperar la lògica de la llengua? Jo crec que valdria la pena canviar-ho i imposar les formes lògiques. Però bé, ara per ara, com bé dius, "ara o mai" és correcte.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tin said:


> Estic d'acord que, actualment, és innecessari, perquè el fet d'ometre-ho durant tant de temps ha fet que en aquests casos aquestes paraules ja siguin negatives de per si. Però remarc, encara segueix *molt viva* la forma "no res" a moltíssims llocs. També "no mai" i "no cap".
> 
> És a dir, "res" en sentit negatiu està substituint la forma original i encara viva "no res". Hauríem de contribuir a la seva mort definitiva o podríem modificar la normativa per tal de salvar-la i, de pas, recuperar la lògica de la llengua? Jo crec que valdria la pena canviar-ho i imposar les formes lògiques. Però bé, ara per ara, com bé dius, "ara o mai" és correcte.



En el meu dialecte, *no res* és corrent, però no pas *no mai* i *no cap*. A Mallorca es diuen? 

Imposar les formes lògiques? Crec que valdria la pena de salvar-les, però em temo que imposar sol ser contraproduent en tots els àmbits de la vida...


----------



## Tin

Sí que podria ser contraproduent però... segons he llegit, en anglès de fa un segle (bé, potser més segles, no ho record) també estava molt extesa la doble negació, fins que van decidir posar-hi remei no admetent-la a l'anglès normatiu. Gràcies a això ara la doble negació en anglès és minoritària i aquesta llengua és perfectament lògica.

A Mallorca encara es diu "no res", encara que els joves ja no ho solen dir. "No mai" i "no cap" ja crec que no ho he sentit jo per aquí, però a altres llocs he llegit que encara es diu.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Tin said:


> Sí que podria ser contraproduent però... segons he llegit, en anglès de fa un segle (bé, potser més segles, no ho record) també estava molt extesa la doble negació, fins que van decidir posar-hi remei no admetent-la a l'anglès normatiu.



Em podries donar la referència bibliogràfica on s'expliqui això, si us plau? No ho he sentit mai a dir, i em semblaria molt estrany.


----------



## samverprú

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En el meu dialecte, *no res* és corrent, però no pas *no mai* i *no cap*. A Mallorca es diuen?
> 
> Imposar les formes lògiques? Crec que valdria la pena de salvar-les, però em temo que imposar sol ser contraproduent en tots els àmbits de la vida...


A la zona de l´alcoià/comptat s´empra molt el no res i el no mai, així com el no cap, però sols en negació rotunda d´alguna cosa els dos últims casos, i no a mijant frase.ex: "El Madrid és millor que el Barça"(diu un). L´altre contesta."no mai!!!!". Has vist algun vestit que t´agrade?. No cap!!


----------

